# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Euphorbium opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczęłam brac ten lek, ale po 3 dniach marne są efekty. Czy ktoś z Was stosował i jak działał? Proszę o opinie.

----------


## miodownik

Ja stosuje przy katarze alergicznym i przynosi mi ogromna ulgę, regeneruje i nawilża śluzówkę dzięki czemu nie piecze mnie nic w nosie.
Z tego co czytałam, aerozol ten leczy różnego rodzaju katary.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie krople euphorbium pomogły zwalczyć katar w jakieś 3-4 dni, czyli w bardzo krótki terminie. Krople te leczą katar, nie zaś wyłącznie udrożniają zatkany nos, tak jak te wszystkie reklamowane w radio i TV, stąd może wrażenie, że nie działają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam ostatnio przy katarze Euphorbium i mnie także pomógł. Nawet już tego samego dnia katar przestał mi cieknąć z nosa. Po ok. 3 dniach znikł bez śladu. Nie podrażnia śluzówki nosa a to też jest ważne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie euphorbium zwalczyły katar po jakiś 4-5 dniach regularnego stosowania. Niemniej jednak po tych 4-5 dniach katar nie ustąpił czy zelżał, ale całkiem został wyleczony. Tak więc według mnie krople są skuteczne i działają...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo taka jest specyfika leków homeopatycznych, że tylko ich regularne przyjmowanie sprawia, że lek zaczyna działać. A ludzie są przyzwyczajeni, że psikną sobie otrivin, który tylko maskuje katar i maja spokój tylko na chwilę. A euphorbium leczy katar.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tu czegoś nie rozumiem. Skoro leki homeopatyczne trzeba stosować regularnie aby przynosiły efekty, to czemu na euphorbium pisze, aby nie stosować dłużej niż 5 dni bez porozumienia z lekarzem. Przecież to lek bezpieczny bo i małe dzieci mogą go stosować i ciężarne....

----------


## Kaja55

Mnie Euphorbium pomaga zawsze, niczego innego nie stosuje. Nie wysusza a wręcz nawilża śluzówkę, po 4 dniach zawsze katar z głowy. Może początkowo robi się większy ale to dlatego że Euphorbium leczy a nie hamuje i umożliwia szybsze usunięcie wydzieliny. Co wiążę się początkowo z napływem kataru.

----------


## juta3

Moim zdaniem Euphorbium bardzo dobrze się spisuje.  U mnie w domu wszyscy go stosują jak tylko pojawi się katar i naprawdę znika bardzo szybko. Ładnie też regeneruje śluzówkę nosa. Duże opakowanie wystarcza na bardzo długo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a mam małe pytanko czy mogę zastosować go u miesięcznego dziecka na sapkę ?

----------

